# Cambridge Gun Show



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve been to many gun shows in my life but just went to worst one this past weekend. I thought I was done setting up at shows. Just as I thought I was out, got sucked back in. Bro & buddies wanted to set up so we got 4 tables x $40 and it was a waste. Plenty of dealer and vendors, no customers to speak of. I don’t know where everybody was. The Pumpkin Festival over Barnesville shouldn’t have any effect on show. 
I didn’t see anything big going on to conflict with show. It was big minus. I did buy a few.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

In the last three weekends I went to Berea's and Medina's show. Usually packed but this time was probably the least amount of customers I've seen since I don't know when.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Prices are probably still to high. Just sayin

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

people have finally have had enough of getting gouged,


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Prices are obscene on guns and ammo, don't want to waste $7 just to walk around


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

caseyroo said:


> people have finally have had enough of getting gouged,


I hope not.... just consigned little over dozen firearms to an auction.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The run of the mill guns are about to drop. Ammo is going to catch up. I herd Bridgeport equipment has all the ammo you need. I know they have 45acp for $18. Less than half what I paid two months ago.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

What is Bridgeport equipment? Never heard of them. Did a google search and nothing firearm related came up.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It’s a business down at Bridgeport, Ohio. Where I-70 crosses Ohio River.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Dovans said:


> I hope not.... just consigned little over dozen firearms to an auction.


We just sold 8 thru Gunrunners the last two weeks and did VERY well.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

We auctioned off all of my late brothers guns, sold a International M1 for $3800, and it wasn't a rare type.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

As long as Biden threatens to restrict guns and ammo, prices will stay high just like when Obama tried to regulate guns. Obama was the best gun seller ever. records background checks every time he opened his mouth about regulation.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I don’t know. Even the trading crowd didn’t show up. I hadn’t set up for awhile at a gun show. Had just been hitting the big sales. More with intent of buying than selling. Not the kind of places for hi dollar collector item sales. 
There is some kind of mentality that run of the mill guns are worth big bucks. Last time I looked there is no shortage of plastic pistols from low to high end. Scads of black rifles, now offered in multi colors.
Ammo is coming down.
Everything reaches a saturation point. I hope the ammo scalpers choke on their stashes.


----------

